
Affdex SDK Meets BB-8 [video] - ahamino
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QDMNPhMJI4
======
voltagex_
Wonder if they asked nicely for the BB-8 SDK or reverse engineered it?

~~~
boisy
Sphero is kind enough to grant access to their SDK:
[https://developer.gosphero.com](https://developer.gosphero.com).

~~~
voltagex_
Last I checked the SDK didn't support the BB8. Has that changed?

~~~
boisy
Not sure what changed, but the SDK doesn't place any technical restrictions on
being used on the BB-8. It works just fine.

~~~
voltagex_
I think BTLE wasn't there the last time I looked. Awesome, I'll have a play
with this soon. Thanks for the info.

